# Classic style Pokemon box arts



## AyanamiRei0 (Nov 30, 2018)

These are some box arts I made because I needed some covers for all my loose Japanese Pokemon games the hardest part about these was doing the "The Pocket Monster Trainer" text. No way I could of done this myself so I want to thank @Issac for the help with writing the text needed for the Emerald cover.


----------



## Issac (Nov 30, 2018)

Post a pic of the backsides too


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh god those are beautiful. Open em up too, I wanna see the guts!


----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 3, 2018)

Okay, those look amazing. And that would likely be an understatement aswell. Only thing I can say about that is Holy Shit.


----------

